# Hairdresser



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking for a good expat hairdresser. I have curly hair and I had enough disasters at home in uk so do not want to continue here!!!!

Suggestions pls


----------



## hisham.hafiz (Aug 30, 2009)

I know one in abudhabi she is From wasn't and she is welling to hep, she came in Dubai some time, 
I know what u suffer from my friend had a curly hair and she was crying half a day after some murder cut her hair out
Hisham


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

you could try a syrian hairdresser called najib in the habtoor grand (next to jbr). my hair is blondish and very soft, but i saw him handling curly hair too and he seemed to know what he was doing. what you could do is make an appointment and have a talk with him so that he could have a look at your hair and make suggestions.

here's a contact number: 04 3995020. if i remember well, najib doesn't work on saturdays.

i hope this info helps. i totally understand why women want to kill some hairdressers. good luck!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

claredoc said:


> Looking for a good expat hairdresser. I have curly hair and I had enough disasters at home in uk so do not want to continue here!!!!
> 
> Suggestions pls


hey! im from new york and i have enough trust issues with getting people to handle my hair THERE, so imagine my trauma at having to find someone here!!

i have very fine silky black hair, wavy and thin. i go to this salon in JBR called nina salon. the hairdresses is a syrian guy name Josef. he is really really REALLY good. i have seen him handle clients with all sorts of hair types very successfully. the staff at the salon are fab also. 

someone here mentioned the salon at the habtoor grand-- that salon is pretty good as well, but i go to nina salon just because its closer! good luck!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Salon Ink in Oud Metha is great. Friendly, no-nonsense stylists (mainly Aussie or British) who know what they're doing and give you what you've asked for. Not the easiest place to find, or the cheapest, but well worth it. Call 04 334 4002.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I can go with recommendation of Najib in Habtoor Grand


----------

